# Air Care Climatronic



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Recoded the control module to turn on auto recirc like my Audis had. Pleasantly surprised to see a new menu option w/ graphic. I'll continue to monitor whether it auto recircs but if anyone else has experience w/ this "Air Care Climatronic", please provide an education on whether it works or not....

















g]


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Details on the coding please. Thanks.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here is some good info on how this works:

https://www.autofreaks.com/2017/133276/volkswagens-air-care-climatronic-says-hello-clean-air/

My question is...is the mod you did actually doing anything or just giving you a new menu option/screen? It's got to have the hardware to have this all work. Just curious as this could be a great hidden find!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> Here is some good info on how this works:
> 
> https://www.autofreaks.com/2017/133276/volkswagens-air-care-climatronic-says-hello-clean-air/
> 
> My question is...is the mod you did actually doing anything or just giving you a new menu option/screen? It's got to have the hardware to have this all work. Just curious as this could be a great hidden find!


Obviously if the vehicle has the sensors and actuators to do this, there would be no reason it would not be activated OEM.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes, it would really help to know if this was done in VCDS or OBD11 and the steps taken to code


----------



## 1vwatlas (Jun 27, 2018)

Certainly it would be nice to get an extra feature with a code change. However after reading about the Air Can feature there are to comments:

The cabin air filter has to be changed to the Mann Frecious Plus which is the one that comes with the bio layer. The cabin air filter that comes with the Atlas is a plain particle filter, it doesn't even have an activated carbon layer. This is easy to solve, replacing the cabin air filter. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00URDQ27A

The article linked in a previous post mentions a sensor to measure certain contaminants in the outside air coming into the cabin and the recirculated air. Does the atlas come with that sensor? If it doesn't, there is no point in activating the Air Care function, just change the cabin filter if you want.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Yes, I switched over to Mann biofilter and had positive results esp w/ smells. See my post at https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8828217-Atlas-Cabin-Air-Filter&p=112411017&viewfull=1#post112411017


Am working on grabbing the coding changes from my history and will post shortly...


Also, I'm trying to find out if we have the air quality sensors or not...hoping for the former and if not then I plan to plan a retrofit just like the darn brake pad wear sensor.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

1vwatlas said:


> ....The article linked in a previous post mentions a sensor to measure certain contaminants in the outside air coming into the cabin and the recirculated air. Does the atlas come with that sensor? If it doesn't, there is no point in activating the Air Care function, just change the cabin filter if you want.


Your logic that the sensor would have been installed but the feature not functional. :screwy:


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Looking at the details of the Climatronic module on my SEL-P with OBD11, it shows "not present" under 'Air Quality Sensor'

I believe I looked under adaptations


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

There is language in the manual regarding the recirc kicking on when in reverse to reduce fumes into the cabin and when windshield washers are on to prevent odors.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

To the OP - can you please post up your coding change that was used to do this? Thanks! Anyone....what needs to be changed in long coding/adaptions for this to work?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Found this:

STG 08 Klima/Heizungsel -> Anpassung -> Anpassungskanal IDE12229-Filterung Innenraumluft: Speichern -> auf “aktiv” setzen

Not sure if this will enable on the display, found it by searching VCDS air care climatronic

Also coding was on a UK forum, so I make no promises that this will work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

walksonair, I’m curious as to what was your coding to make this active and show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

